

Outsourcing as easy as sending an email - re1ser
http://www.forwardjob.com/

======
pzo
Seems like a great idea, hate wasting time on finding the appropriate person
for a task on elance/odesk/fiverr.

------
brianbreslin
Pricing page doesn't load. Also Signup page isn't loading either.

Do you have examples of projects done before?

------
Bebelbop
Nice. Sent a market research task and had really quick turn around. Thanks!

